# Logging On Problems?



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Anyone else having trouble logging on ?

the forgotten password thing doesn't seem to work either..


----------



## R3volver (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes I too seem to be having this problem too 

I got £50 Squid to spend, come on C&S whats going on.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its due to the site using new software I am sorry.

You will need to set your selfs up as customers again I am afraid. The good news is its takes about 30 seconds 

You guys didnt see the important announcement on the home page?



Important Announcement said:


> After what seems like an age we are finally up and running again. We would like to thank all of our customers for your patience over the last few days it has certainly been stressfull for us. Due to a webserver crash and then our tech support company not being able to reinstate our old website we have been forced into changing not only our hosting provider and tech support company but also our website in its entirity!
> 
> *This has meant that if you had an account set up with before the 3rd August 2007 to buy from us again now you will need to reinput your details and create a new account here. For those customers that have back orders that are outstanding before the 3rd August 2007 please dont worry as we have all the information on these and your products will arrive in due course.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Johnny, I only registered on Friday.. has been working all weekend until now..

Was just trying to see the status of my order


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, a different problem, I will look into that...

Thanks, 

Johnny


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

i had the same problem too...... signed up on friday or saturday, ordered, cant get in and the password reminder hasnt!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats very odd...

I tried doing a password reminder and it worked ok and I got the email.

Could you email me - [email protected] with your details so I can investigate some more...

Ta


----------

